# John Deere F525



## usmc42000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Anybody know were i could purchase the plastic body parts for a f525 besides the John Deere place?
Thanks


----------



## golftech (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think you're going to find aftermarket parts for that. Unlike cars,they are built in limited quantities and wouldn't be worthwhile to manufacture. You might look around for mower boneyards.


----------

